# 1969 Deluxe 2 speed Sting Ray



## fatbike (Sep 25, 2022)

I will entertain letting this killer bike go. We have here a really nice rider with some great parts. It's not a perfect bike, it's a really nice rider so the paint is not perfect, fender guards have imperfections. Seat is a decent recover. Tires were NOS in the wrapper last year before adding them on the bike, they are brand new quality and riders no doubt. Nice Pumpkin light, I've never tried to see if it works. Paint is gone from the Bendix hub shell, it is a yellow band which is the correct gearing for the 46 mag chain ring. After market front brake adapter from Cycle Trash and the only part on this bike that is a reproduction, all parts are era correct besides reflectors. Front rack was NOS before adding it. Sweat lime green genuine Schwinn grips. Pre war glass reflectors are a nice touch on this rider. A very solid bike! Ask any questions or of you need more photos please inquire. Thank you. Good luck and Let's Make a Deal or Not.

Shipping for this will be $125.00 - $150.00 depending on where in the states you live and I will ship bikes as a carrier.


----------



## Lakewood_Schwinns (Sep 25, 2022)

$300


----------



## fatbike (Sep 25, 2022)

Elpajaro85 said:


> $300



No deal


----------



## nick tures (Sep 25, 2022)

$325


----------



## fatbike (Sep 25, 2022)

nick tures said:


> $325



No deal.


----------



## bill b (Sep 29, 2022)

$350


----------



## fatbike (Sep 29, 2022)

No deal. Very cold.


----------



## fatbike (Sep 29, 2022)

bill b said:


> $350



No deal.


----------



## Lakewood_Schwinns (Sep 29, 2022)

$600


----------



## fatbike (Sep 29, 2022)

Elpajaro85 said:


> $600



No deal


----------



## bill b (Sep 29, 2022)

Still cold or getting warm??


----------



## bill b (Sep 30, 2022)

Still cold? or are we getting warm?


----------



## bill b (Sep 30, 2022)

$625 . A lot of parts to replace $$ to bring it back to original condition


----------



## fatbike (Sep 30, 2022)

bill b said:


> $625 . A lot of parts to replace $$ to bring it back to original condition.



No deal. This is not suppose be an original showroom bike, it is an era correct bike mostly and the tires are 1969 NOS Goodyear Crazy Tires. So if you want an original bike with no $$ to bring back to original, there're out there. It would be a shame to make this like every other bike again, this took $$ to have this build.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Oct 1, 2022)

fatbike said:


> No deal. This is not suppose be an original showroom bike, it is an era correct bike mostly and the tires are 1969 NOS Goodyear Crazy Tires. So if you want an original bike with no $$ to bring back to original, there're out there. It would be a shame to make this like every other bike again, this took $$ to have this build.



Nice Christmas bike... Looks good to me... Good Luck...


----------



## fatbike (Oct 1, 2022)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Nice Christmas bike... Looks good to me... Good Luck...



Thank you.


----------

